# A baby step in kitless



## Joe S. (Dec 21, 2012)

No, I'm not being modest. I haven't had much time to experiment with this between school, work, and other pen projects. I don't remember what tap and what die I used, but this is the first time I used both on the same piece. My problem is getting pieces to fit together, I just need to figure out the math. I'll get it eventually!


----------



## lorbay (Dec 21, 2012)

Not too much math involved for a school person just need to draw yourself a plan so you don't get lost when turning the pieces.

Lin.


----------



## BSea (Dec 21, 2012)

There may not be much math involved, but when you're doing something from scratch, all the decisions are yours, and even with something that seems minor can have an effect on the final product.  So take your time & think it through.  It's supposed to be fun.  I always say that right after I blow up a blank.  :biggrin:


----------



## Joe S. (Dec 21, 2012)

If its not fun (or a way to fuel the turning fund) I do somthing else, that's why progress is slow here :biggrin: I'm going to try to get a pen done over Christmas break.


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Dec 22, 2012)

. My problem is getting pieces to fit together, I just need to figure out the math. I'll get it eventually!

Is this in reference to the tap and die you are using???
If you are using a die, to match the tapped thread, is it adjustable???
You might need to tighten up the die to match the tap. This is the frustrating part of this hobby, setting up, so things go together easily.
Kryn


----------



## Joe S. (Dec 22, 2012)

You can get adjustable dies?


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Dec 22, 2012)

Joe S. said:


> You can get adjustable dies?


Hi Joe,
Most good quality dies can be purchased adjustable. If you were to get 2 taps from different or even the same manufacturer, there would be a difference, be it wear, manufacturing tolerances etc. 
Adjustable dies are made to allow for them.
Kryn


----------

